# Shedding



## CaroleG (Aug 13, 2016)

Our little guy is almost 2 years old. He has fine white/black straight soft hair. He is groomed professionally monthly and inbetween I comb daily with probably one bath between professional groomings. I Use Chris Christiansen shampoo and conditioner. When I brush I use Ice to Ice (Chris Christiansen) I give him Wellactin 1/4 tsp in food every day or 2. I live in Southern California where if is dry. We use a room humidifier at night, and he sleeps with us.
My need for advice is if there is anyting else I can do to stop the shedding. Perhaps it isn't shedding and his hair is breaking off. His hair is pretty long in a traditional havanese look. We have hair all over, our clothes, furniture etc. I had less hair with my former Sheltie, but I lived in Illinois at that time.


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

I just want to say I am sorry you are bedeviled by this. My havs shed very little and I have had collies and they will have floors looking like they are covered in flokati rugs. I am bewildered.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yeah, mine don’t shed except for what comes out during grooming. I DO get that on me, but after I get it off, I don’t get more until another grooming. And we don’t get any on furniture or around the house.

I have, unfortunately, heard of a few Havanese that do shed more. I’m not at all sure why... maybe luck of the draw? 😩


----------

